# Camera for Filmin Question



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

for the camera i don't know, but a good video editing program you already have if you are running windows its called windows movie maker, and if you don't have the program its free to download on the internet just search at google.

grtz Danny


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

What kind of videos are you looking to put out at the end of it? Are you going for a handheld camera setup and either staging your shots (cameraman, tripods, fixed position shooting), or are you looking for something more filmed from the rider perspective? A lot of people have had very good results with the GoPro HD and the ContourHD if you are looking for small, pretty inexpensive, HD, on-rider filming.

HD Helmet Cam - ContourHD and ContourHD 1080p by VholdR
GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports

If you're looking for good, scalable video editing, you can always go Mac. The progression of tools is pretty smooth from iMovie to FinalCut Express and FinalCut Studio (where a lot of professional films are made). Of course, that requires you to either have or buy a Mac...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> What kind of videos are you looking to put out at the end of it? Are you going for a handheld camera setup and either staging your shots (cameraman, tripods, fixed position shooting), or are you looking for something more filmed from the rider perspective? A lot of people have had very good results with the GoPro HD and the ContourHD if you are looking for small, pretty inexpensive, HD, on-rider filming.
> 
> HD Helmet Cam - ContourHD and ContourHD 1080p by VholdR
> GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports
> ...


Ya, I looked into the GoPro Cams and I'm just a little skepticle. I don't wanna be limited to 1st person shooting is all. Pretty much, I mostly wanna do a lot a follow shots and fixed position shots, if there's still the possibility of 1st person shots that's always a bonus, but I mostly want it for filming jumpin and rails and what not and with POV you don't always catch what exactly went down...... btw, thanks to both of ya for the imput on the video editing software, I'll look into it, I've wanted a mac for a while now anyway but not sure if I'm gonna make that investment yet....


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I would suggest along with whatever higher end camera you go with, buy the Vivtar DVR 850W. This will be a good camera to get any type of shot you'd be too scared to try with a more expensive camera. If you read reviews, it has a lot of short comings but anything bad you could say about it you have to follow it with, "...but it's an underwater camcorder". Zoom? Sucks!...but it's an underwater camcorder. HD? NO!!!! ...but it's an underwater camcorder. See where I'm going? It's also shock resistant and the casing is yellow plastic and black rubber. You want to follow your buddy off the 60 footer? Do it! And it's under $200. If all you're doing is Youtube stuff It's about all you really need, but if you're wanting something more pollished it's nice to have this as the beater camera.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

my friend just bought the flip cam with 720p..

I was kinda skeptical at first but this camera is pretty damn good for the price. It also takes remarkable snap shots ( meaning that you can record, and with the video editting software, you can freeze a frame and make a picture out of it ) pretty sweet pics. 

I also recommend getting something that has an LCD on it. You dont want to get something without it because u want to see what your recording and not have to come home and realize that you recorded the sky from your last trip.

Also make sure that the frame rate is AT LEAST 30fps...the higher the number, the better the quality. Finally, make sure it has image stability to get rid of unwanted shaking...such as in snowboarding


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

for video editting, someone suggested to me about SONY VEGAS PRO.

you can download a 30 day trial version of it to mess around. Its kinda complicated at first but it took me a day to learn the basics. The program itself costs $500 i think

so check it out and see how u like it


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> for video editting, someone suggested to me about SONY VEGAS PRO.
> 
> you can download a 30 day trial version of it to mess around. Its kinda complicated at first but it took me a day to learn the basics. The program itself costs $500 i think
> 
> so check it out and see how u like it


I use sony vegas pro 8 for editing...
The program itself is pretty easy to use...there are plenty of tutorials on youtube.
Even a newb like me can make some amazing videos....or so i was told =p

Im starting to learn how to use adobe after effects..but it seem a lot more complicated and not as user friendly.
________
Medical marijuana dispensaries in the inland empie


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

samsung are bringing out a water/shock proof compact.. it'll be about $200.. so it's cheap enough not to worry about.. and it best of all it does 720p 30fps video.. Samsung camera release highlights include new waterproof ultra-compact

it's the cheapest HD water/shock proof camera i've found..

el


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> I use sony vegas pro 8 for editing...
> .


its a really sweet program...the "HELP" function on the software is pretty useful too




elusiver said:


> samsung are bringing out a water/shock proof compact..


I bought this samsung Cam a few yrs back. it came with a helmet cam too. my only prob with that camera is that cold weather effects it. So many times i pressed the record button and half way down the mtn i realized that the cold weather shut the cam off i was soo pissed


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> I bought this samsung Cam a few yrs back. it came with a helmet cam too. my only prob with that camera is that cold weather effects it. So many times i pressed the record button and half way down the mtn i realized that the cold weather shut the cam off i was soo pissed


u may be thinking of an older model.. this one was just released.. some demo videos that someone has actually taken with this camera have popped up.. 

SAMSUNG Waterproof camera WP10 (AQ100) into the snow on Vimeo

the video quality in low light is impressive for a compact. 

el


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

elusiver said:


> u may be thinking of an older model.. this one was just released.. some demo videos that someone has actually taken with this camera have popped up..
> 
> SAMSUNG Waterproof camera WP10 (AQ100) into the snow on Vimeo
> 
> ...


 yea yea sorry. i should have phrased it better, i wasnt referrring it to the one u posted about


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I got this one a few yrs back...its a good camera, but not in the cold


----------

